# Question regarding Visual Logic



## TheBearKing (Feb 3, 2010)

So I'm in a class in college this semester called Programming Concepts. We got our first programming assignment, and I'm stuck with it. 

Here's the question:

*Assume you have created a mechanical robot that can perform the following tasks:

1) Stand up
2) Sit down
3) Turn left 90 degrees
4) Turn right 90 degrees
5) Take a step (1 ft in length)

Additionally, the robot can determine the answer to one test question:

Am I touching something?

The chairs are placed 20 feet apart, and each ste
Use Visual Logic to write a structured flowchart describing the logic it that would allow the robot to start from a sitting position in one chair, cross the room, and sit in the other chair.*

I thought I did it right, but I'm getting error after error. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
-Rusty


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, we're not going to do this for you... Please post up what you've done and we'll find a way to fix your errors(That's what we're here for) =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## TheBearKing (Feb 3, 2010)

I gotcha. I wasn't really thinking about that when I posted it. Haha. My apologies. I'll post some screen shots of what I did and stuff like that later on and hopefully that'll be some help.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, don't worry. :smile: Yeah, post up some of what you have when you can and we'll do our best to help.


----------



## TheBearKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, so here's the layout of what I got. I'm not gonna be surprised in the least bit how wrong I am here. Haha. All the things are labeled and correspond to the numbers. I fudged up the numbers. 3 and 4 are the same Assignment (the turn left 90 degrees), and the sit down assignment is only for 5. 

Hope this is enough info. Let me know if there's anything else to be needed.


----------



## TheBearKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay, so my teacher is a tricky one.

She assigned this to us for a different reason. She wanted to see what our uneducated approach to Visual Logic would be, so what I ended up turning in was, in fact, acceptable. She showed us at the end of class how to do it the correct way. After that, she said "You won't be getting assignments like this one again." You wouldn't believe how relieved I was to hear that. Haha. 

So anyway, yeah. This can be closed if you'd like. Thanks again.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, sorry it took me a while to get back to you but yeah glad you have it worked out =]

Good luck with the course.


----------



## TheBearKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh it's not a problem! Thanks for your concern though, and the good luck! But trust
me, I'll be back with more questions.


----------

